# Faulty cruise control



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there 

Can any one perhaps give advice on my cruise control, it was fitted by Brownhills approx 2yrs ago. It is cable retro fitted on Swift Kontiki 2005/2.8JTD, never has been perfect but now does not seem capable of holding the speed up hills or accelerate, and will not engage at lower speeds. 
It seems as if the cruise control is not powerful enough to operate the accelerator pedal. I might put a disclaimer here, that I do use cruise control on my car and knows how it should work. 
Any sensible advice would be welcome as I suspect it's going to be an expensive repair. 

Many thanks for looking


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Are you saying that this is a mechanical connection to the accelerator rather than an electronic one? This would be somewhat surprising on a 2005 vehicle.

P&L


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

What make is the cruise control?

I'm pretty sure that the 2.8JTD doesn't have an accelerator cable - I've just looked at mine and I think that it is a fly-by-wire system, as it were. Modern cruise controls usually plug into the electronics and do everything by computer signals, rather than anything mechanical.

I shan't be upset if I get shot down by those who know better.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a 2005/2.8JTD with CC which was only a couple of hundred qiud extra (including a steering wheel with control buttons on it) so I would think that as Dr Roy said it is probably 'plug and play' directly into existing wiring and not mechanical so you should talk to FIAT.
BUT, maybe Brownhills in their ignorance fitted an after market mechanical system which has started to go wrong :roll:


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

It is definately a cable attached to the accelerator pedal, I've traced it along down onto the front of engine. The control is a stalk that sticks out on the steering wheel. 
And thanks everyone for such speedy replies.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look on:

http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/cruisecontrols/cruisecontrols-models.htm

to see if yours is shown.

Contrary to what I said earlier, you can have a mechanical cruise control fitted to a 2.8JTD, but the Fiat accelerator is fly-by-wire so the electronic version is more sensible (and more expensive :roll: )

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

framptoncottrell said:


> Fiat accelerator is fly-by-wire so the electronic version is more sensible (and more expensive :roll: )
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Hmmmm, maybe not so, my original equipment CC was £250, my daughter got CC ' free' to close a deal on a second hand beemer. 
On a lot of modern vehicles all that is required is to have the controls fitted either as a stalk or a replacement steering wheel if the controls are on the wheel, plug into an existing loom, turn it on in the software and hey presto, you have operating cruise control.


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Cruise Control Update

I have given up DIY repair and taken the motorhome for repair to Conrad Anderson, Birmingham. They were very friendly and accommodating, I stayed overnight on their premises and was the first appointment of the next morning. Very professional and quick-it was sorted in 40mins (apparently it had not been set up properly in the first place ). 
It works a dream now, better than when I first had it! all done and road tested in 1hr ... cost £50, well pleased! 
I enjoyed a comfortable cruise controlled drive back to Norfolk. 

Thanks to all


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update.

Not everyone bothers, but it is always nice to hear of a satisfactory conclusion to an irritating problem.  

Maybe you would like to put a post in Company Reports to make permanent your appreciation of Conrad Anderson.

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

pwilmo said:


> Cruise Control Update
> 
> I have given up DIY repair and taken the motorhome for repair to Conrad Anderson, Birmingham. They were very friendly and accommodating, I stayed overnight on their premises and was the first appointment of the next morning. Very professional and quick-it was sorted in 40mins (apparently it had not been set up properly in the first place ).
> It works a dream now, better than when I first had it! all done and road tested in 1hr ... cost £50, well pleased!
> ...


I can also vouch for the good service that Conrad Anderson give - they know their onions! :wink:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Always good to hear when a company is prepared to sort out anothers problems.

Well done CA


Andrew


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

I can second that! I bought a CC system second hand and fitted it myself and Conrad Anderson were extremely helpful over the phone with a number of queries.


----------

